# 3 Star goes into retirement



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Oops, forgot the pic, posting and eating.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

After sixty-years, I retired my own #2 NEMA starters. They still worked perfectly.

But, 1954's tech only lasts so long.

I surrendered them to WECA... as training aids.

American manufactures may be expensive -- but they work, work, work and then work.

No wonder that there are brokers totally dedicated to shipping American machines to India.

Yep. 

Special emphasis on food processing gear... forty-years old -- not a problem. (!)

That stuff just does not break down, and if it should, you can repair it with a screwdriver.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

telsa said:


> After sixty-years, I retired my own #2 NEMA starters. They still worked perfectly.
> 
> But, 1954's tech only lasts so long.
> 
> ...


Go to a heavy equipment auction and watch the 70's and 80's vintage Caterpillar and Case and Deere stuff go for top $$$. The 3rd world buyers are there to buy it and ship it to destination unknown. Anything pre-computer is pure gold. A $500.00 Craftsman tool set is all you need for any repair.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Go to a heavy equipment auction and watch the 70's and 80's vintage Caterpillar and Case and Deere stuff go for top $$$. The 3rd world buyers are there to buy it and ship it to destination unknown. Anything pre-computer is pure gold. A $500.00 Craftsman tool set is all you need for any repair.


Nothing beats a vintage all-mechanical diesel that requires no computer, has no emissions controls and is literally dirt simple to operate and will run forever. They are so good they can run on the worst quality contaminated fuel and still run fine, hence why they're ideally suited for the 3rd world. Try that with a modern diesel.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

MTW said:


> Nothing beats a vintage all-mechanical diesel that requires no computer, has no emissions controls and is literally dirt simple to operate and will run forever. They are so good they can run on the worst quality contaminated fuel and still run fine, hence why they're ideally suited for the 3rd world. Try that with a modern diesel.


That’s why 6Bt and 4bt Cummins has such a following.


----------

